

Ask HN: PostgreSQL and other server backup services? - ProblemFactory

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m looking to back up user-generated data on a server. This includes a PostgreSQL database and a few directories with uploaded files. Both are fairly small for now (&lt;1GB).<p>I could hack something up with cron, pg_dump and rsync, but would rather prefer paying for a hosted service that knows what they are doing. Surprisingly, all the backup services I&#x27;ve found so far seem to be for home desktops, but this must be a common need for everyone that runs servers?<p>If I do have to set it up myself, then any suggestions about best practices are of course also welcome.
======
joshmn
[https://github.com/meskyanichi/backup](https://github.com/meskyanichi/backup)
might be a good solution. Even if you don't know Ruby, it's amazingly
straightforward.

Edit: [http://learnaholic.me/2012/10/10/backing-up-postgresql-
with-...](http://learnaholic.me/2012/10/10/backing-up-postgresql-with-backup-
and-whatever-gems/) for scheduling, too (if you want to leave cron alone)

~~~
ProblemFactory
Thanks, that looks very useful!

------
benologist
Do you just want backups or hosted/managed? Heroku have a huge postgres
platform with backups, forking!, etc -
[https://www.heroku.com/postgres](https://www.heroku.com/postgres)

~~~
ProblemFactory
Thanks for the suggestion. However, for now I'd like to avoid building my
entire app "the Heroku way", and keep the PostgreSQL server hosted on the same
server or at least the same network as the rest of the app. But you are right
in that perhaps a fully managed PostgreSQL server is the way to go for
reliability.

~~~
benologist
I don't think you're required to move anything, when you create an app and add
the database you're given the db credentials and can access it from whatever
you want and it scales/bills independently from the hosting platform.

There's also AWS:
[http://aws.amazon.com/rds/postgresql/](http://aws.amazon.com/rds/postgresql/)

------
knurdle
[https://www.jungledisk.com/](https://www.jungledisk.com/)

Their interface isn't the greatest but it works.

